# Top entrance questions.



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

Rebel Rider said:


> 1)When using the top entrance, is there need for bottom ventilation? (flow of air) Do you leave the bottom entrance assessable still? (I am intending to use a SBB).
> 
> 2)What if anything keeps rain and snow out? Other than the plywood top. (From Micheal's book) ""I had a neighbor who used the common box hive; he had a two inch hole in the top which he left open all winter; the hives setting on top of hemlock stumps without any protection, summer or winter, except something to keep the rain out and snow from beating into the top of the hive.
> 
> ...


If you set the new hive where the NUC was and just move the frames, the bees will come home and just wonder from whence came all the extra space.


----------



## Rebel Rider (Mar 26, 2015)

The nuc is open while setting there for a couple days? Correct? The boxes are already in place.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

after a day or less the bees do not care about the nuc box. they only care about where the queen is at. some bees take a few hours to figure this out, top entrance/bottom ventilation depends on your local conditions. for me there is less dead bees at the bottom of the hive with a bottom entrance. when figuring out what is best for you, keep in mind the ability to limit robbing.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

the railroad tie question is interesting. I would hesitate if the ties were dripping creosote and putting out fumes in the sun. if the ties were fairly old and dry with little smell they would be fine I think. actually perhaps a good choice.


----------



## Rebel Rider (Mar 26, 2015)

They are VERY old. I picked out the mostly solid ones.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>1)When using the top entrance, is there need for bottom ventilation? (flow of air) Do you leave the bottom entrance assessable still? (I am intending to use a SBB).

I close the SBB. I block the bottom entrance. Moist air rises and that is always what I want to remove. In the summer from nectar and cooling. In the winter from respiration and metabolism.

>2)What if anything keeps rain and snow out? 

I have some where the lid is just a piece of plywood moved back 3/4". Then the entrance faces the sky and nothing blocks the rain. And it's not a problem. It runs down the front of the inside of the hive and does not cause a problem. Most, however, have the entrance facing forward where it is even less of a problem than no problem...

>(From Micheal's book) ""I had a neighbor who used the common box hive; he had a two inch hole in the top which he left open all winter; the hives setting on top of hemlock stumps without any protection, summer or winter, except something to keep the rain out and snow from beating into the top of the hive.

That was a 2" hole facing straight up. and it's actually a quote from Elishia Gallup, The American Bee Journal 1867, Volume 3, Number 8 pg 153

>3)I am planning to build my raised platform with old railroad ties stacked and leveled. Will this bee* counter productive due to the creosote originally used on the ties? Will the bees be repelled?

If they are old the bees probably won't care. I can't say how the bees will react if they have a strong odor.

>4)Something we had not heard or read, was to leave the nuc set on top of the hive for a couple days for the girls to orient? (any comments)

All that matters if that the bees are out of it. Turning it upside down and slamming it on the top of the new hive (with the cover still off) will dump all the bees into the new hive. No reason to leave the box to confuse them.


----------



## Rebel Rider (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank You!


----------



## Rebel Rider (Mar 26, 2015)

My Yard.


----------

